# Chest refrigerator question



## Kenny78 (Jul 12, 2011)

I originally heard about this concept in Machinist's fiction, but stumbled upon the link while reading other topics.

http://www.builditsolar.com/Projects/Conservation/chest_fridge.pdf

My concern is the way he phrases that the refrigeration only runs 90 seconds an hour. I realize there are variables, but if those 90 seconds weren't clumped into 4 or 6 run sessions a day, wouldn't you risk short cycling the pump? Or are small systems not as susceptible to damage?


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I think a freezer would be much more valuable than a fridge. Only have to run it a couple hrs a day to keep it frozen and with two liter ice bottles and a cooler you have fridge. (Thank you David Crawford). Of course that requires generator and fuel. Best to can and plan meals to limit leftovers if you can.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> I think a freezer would be much more valuable than a fridge. Only have to run it a couple hrs a day to keep it frozen and with two liter ice bottles and a cooler you have fridge.


You are essentially doing the same thing. Converting a deep freeze to a fridge, that is. You still needed energy to freeze the water for your improvised fridge.

I goolged "chest freezer converted to refrigerator" and came up with:
http://www.aselfsufficientlife.com/...on-the-most-energy-efficient-fridge-ever.html

http://lifehacker.com/5334245/convert-a-chest-freezer-into-a-super+efficient-refrigerator

http://johnlvs2run.wordpress.com/2009/10/08/chest-fridge-conversion/

http://www.builditsolar.com/Projects/Conservation/chest_fridge2.pdf

http://www.off-grid.net/forum/topic.php?id=2144

Its funny.... this came up in the top ten searches!
http://www.amazon.com/Johnson-Controls-A19AAT-2C-Temperature-Controller/dp/B0002EAL58


----------



## teotwaki (Aug 31, 2010)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> I think a freezer would be much more valuable than a fridge. Only have to run it a couple hrs a day to keep it frozen and with two liter ice bottles and a cooler you have fridge. (Thank you David Crawford). Of course that requires generator and fuel. Best to can and plan meals to limit leftovers if you can.


if you would like a more solar friendly option and only need a small amount of refrigeration or freezing, consider a 12 volt fridge used by offroaders or mariners. Waeco, ARB, Norcold, Edgestar and Engel are some of the popular ones.

I have the Engel 45 fridge-freezer in my "bug-out" vehicle









handled by a second deep cycle battery that I charge with a solar panel when camping


----------



## HELIXX (Jan 2, 2011)

Subscribed


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

HELIXX said:


> Subscribed


Its a three year old post!


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

this is my argument on why people who advocate "use the search" are doing the wrong thing, IT IS A 3 YR OLD POST!!! 

its still a valid question. and technology changes in days not months or years, so anything from 3 years ago is obsolete. maybe the product got better or worse, the plant of manufacture could have been moved from China to Viet Nam and now it's better! or maybe it moved from US to China and now it's worse... who knows.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

It would be nice to have property with a spring house.

For those that don't know(doubt there is anyone on here that doesnt), a spring house is a structure built over a cool water spring that was used to keep the water coming from the spring clean but doubled as refrigeration as the spring water kept the temperature in the structure quite cool.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> It would be nice to have property with a spring house.
> 
> For those that don't know(doubt there is anyone on here that doesnt), a spring house is a structure built over a cool water spring that was used to keep the water coming from the spring clean but doubled as refrigeration as the spring water kept the temperature in the structure quite cool.


A root cellar with cool running water.
I saw one in the hills of South Carolina.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Yeah, it doesn't have to be a spring. I've seen a cold mountain stream partially diverted through a structure like a root cellar. Makes me think. I have a shallow spring I haven't dug out in my back yard. Maybe after I put up my fence I'll experiment.


----------

